# Quick question about multi subs



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok right now I have a SVS 25-31pci, I looking to add another sub to help even out the bass response. I've read that you should use the exact same subs when going multiples, then i've heard people say it does't matter, so which is true. SVS no longer makes the 25-31pci and the new PC12 NSD is out of my budget right now. So if I would get something like a used pb10 nsd or a elemental designs a2 250 would it be ok or should I hold out and save for a PC12 nsd? I'm not sure really what my room response is can't get REW signal generator to work, no sound. I have superchunks in the front corners, which help alot but I still feel I'm missing something.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its much harder to get the response from two different subs to work together particularly if your not going to co-locate them. I have two different subs (see signature) and co locating them was the only way to get them to co-operate together nicely. REW is your friend when trying to get them to play together.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think a lot of it depends on your room. I have a pair of DIY Audiopulse subs in the front and four Fi 18's in the rear... no issues blending them. Previously I had a pair of PC13-Ultra's in the front and a DIY dual 15" Soundsplinters in the back... no issues blending them. So... in my experience it does not really matter if they are the same or not. I am not sure about having two different subs in each front corner of the room, but I am not sure why it would matter really. I believe the key is equalizing them all together, which should enable them to blend fine. I believe the more subs the merrier and better response.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

In Sonnie's case I would say it doesn't really matter because both subs are extremely capable and have deep reaching responses. With a commercial sub like a 25-31 SVS, you have to be a little more careful. If one sub can stay competently flat into the teens, but the other can only reach down to 25hz before giving up, when you combine them, the <25hz will essentially be wasted. From 25hz on up, there is gain being created by both of the subs playing those frequencies. When only one can dip below 25hz, it's automatically going to have up to a 6db disadvantage.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

So I should really just get something like the PC12 NSD that replaced the 20-39 and 25-31 pci? Or nab the next 25-31pci on ebay or classifieds. If I get a different 2nd sub that has specs close to what I have now I could get a EQ like the anti mode 8033 to help even them out right?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say get something spec'd close, stick it in the room and see what happens. If you then need an eq, you can consider which one is right then.

Of course a pair of NSD 12's would really be nice. :yes:


----------

